# Vintage World War II Record



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The photo shows the various military stops of my wife's father, Osbern Adkins, from World War II.

The brave Army soldier made it through the Omaha Beach landing at Normandy in 1944. He died building a church in West Virginia before I was able to meet him in the 70s. From all accounts of folks I've met down there, he was well respected and quite a bluegrass musician.

The typed paper is quite tattered but we are going to preserve it now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool Glen... I have a leaflet from Korea.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, when my Grandfather passed and I had a chance to go through some of his stuff, my relatives etc. missed the treasures ( at least to me ), some of his gear from when he was in France during World War 1, note books, military cards, french money -- all cool stuff.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

very cool.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great piece of family history for your wife and you Glen and your right, that belongs under glass.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's really a unique piece of history for the family.

I was asking my dad about more of his military history. He was a radioman on a destroyer in WWII. Most of his uniforms were at his parents house when they died and I don't know if he was able to get them. He doesn't like to talk about it much. Moms Dad emigrated from Belgium when he was a kid and enlisted in WWII also. He rode a motorcycle delivering messages, supplies and the occasional soldier. He was a good story teller to us kids. I wish I had known him when I was an adult.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Interesting, YD.

My dad, Roy Wunderlich, was also a radio operator in the War. He tried to made me learn Morse Code but it never stuck.

I also was well acquainted with a fine gentleman by the name of Alexander Hunter Wilson from Scotland, who delivered messages on a motorbike called the Bruff Superior. He told of blackening out the headlight leaving only a small slit of light and "going like buggery" through the woods in the dark.

Yes, the greatest generation of patriots!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I have seen my dads service record (from S. Pacific during WW2), which is what you have there. It has been many years now, since I seen it but it was just like that. Definitely a family heirloom which should be under glass and on the wall of your den. You should be very proud. That was quite a march.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny thing, my wife just showed me the document last week. That's when I said it should be preserved - and, now it is.

Glad everyone has enjoyed seeing it, as much as I have.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is a very cool priceless treasure.

Just make sure you guys use an acid free backing on those precious documents or they wont last long framed.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good advice, DW. What about page savers?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a copy of Stars and Stripes London edition from Jan. 1st 1945 the day my father headed back to the states on a hospital ship.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Not sure what the page savers are but the wife (former arciologist (sp)), (one that digs up and preserves stuff) said as long as it is stated on the package that it is acid free, you should be all right. If you hang it up, hang it some where it is not in direct sun light either as that will speed up the deterioration also. The other thing she said is the humidity will affect its life also.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, DW. The document has taken on new meaning, after I watched a re-creation of the Omaha Beach landing yesterday on the military channel. It's a wonder anyone made it through that nightmare.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

glenway said:


> Thanks, DW. The document has taken on new meaning, after I watched a re-creation of the Omaha Beach landing yesterday on the military channel. It's a wonder anyone made it through that nightmare.+ 1 on that


+1 on that!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Your welcome. Not often one gets a great piece of history to take care of.


----------

